# Best RCA switcher?



## usf09

Okayy, so my problem is I have a PC, Cable Box, and XBox to connect to my speakers, but of course there is only one input on the speakers (studio monitors)...Someone recommended a Niles Audio PS-1, which looks great for 2 RCA inputs, but I need something with 3...I can't find anything by Niles which does 3 inputs, and other RCA switchers I've seen supposedly degrade quality...does anyone know of an RCA switcher (will only be using the audio inputs/outputs) that will keep signal quality high? One other option I had was to take the Xbox out of my room, but I would rather have it here...thanks for any advice!


----------



## Uncle Erik

I used a Radio Shack switchbox for awhile. I didn't hear any sonic degradation with it and it cost about $20. I'd recommend picking one up and giving it a shot. If you hear it affect the sound, return it.

 Manley Labs makes a switchbox for audiophiles, but it is pricey.

 You could also try the DIY/custom route. Any of the builders here could make one to your specs or the DIY Forum could hold your hand through a build - they're easy. There are some very high grade switches at Michael Percy Audio and other places, then you can add the jacks and wire of your choice. Price could be anywhere from $50 to a few hundred, depending on your choices.

 Also, you might want to look for a used preamp. There are some great values for a few hundred and you might find one with a phono preamp. It'd also give you a chance to hook up a power amp later.


----------



## nick_charles

Amazon.com: Niles Audio AXP-1: Electronics


 or 

TCC TC-716 Details and Hookup

 I own one of each - the cheaper one works fine. The only issue with the cheap one is that you have to remember to unselect an inpt when you have fnished with it or you get bleed from the inputs whereas the Niles Audio does not allow this.

 But I have also used cheapo AV switch boxes from Radio Shack with no apparent ill effects.

 One day I will measure the effect of switch box insertion, when I am finished with my other tasks ...


----------



## spacemanspliff

Get the TCC. The radio snack is a dubious buy. Especially since the TCC is essentially the same price. I just ordered one b/c I too need something for my 360, pc and assorted sources. Beats having to buy a receiver lol.


----------



## mattcalgary

I'm in a similar boat right now as I am going to pick up some Mackie MR5 studio monitors.

 I'm not sure if I should pick up another dac/amp unit all together or if I can make this "switch box" I have in my mind work properly. The box will have a L/R rca input and either: two L/R rca outputs and 1 - 1/4" output OR 1 L/R rca output and 3 - 1/4" outputs (I'm not sure which would be better, rca vs 1/4" if one is even better than the other).

 The MR5 can accept a single rca or 1/4" cable. This is what I was thinking:







 The problem may be that the MR5s are active which could cause issues coming from the pico's amp unit. Or will it bypass the amp and just use the dac? The pico is on order but I'm long down the list so I suppose I could cancel/get refund and opt for something different.


----------



## usf09

Yeah, you have pretty much the same exact problem as I have...the Asus Xonar Essence STX has a separate headphone amp, which is nice, but I am still debating the use of the e-mu 0404 since it has a few inputs and balanced outputs which is always nice...

 Edit: I just saw that the TCC inputs that are unused can be reversed to be used as outputs?? That would be perfect for a headphone amp to be added on later...is this difficult to do, for those who own it? Thanks! (Also, I noticed the Niles is $60-70, so still in my price range, but I am trying to save as much as possible for headphones...)


----------



## arjuna93

usf09 said:


> Okayy, so my problem is I have a PC, Cable Box, and XBox to connect to my speakers, but of course there is only one input on the speakers (studio monitors)...Someone recommended a Niles Audio PS-1, which looks great for 2 RCA inputs, but I need something with 3...I can't find anything by Niles which does 3 inputs, and other RCA switchers I've seen supposedly degrade quality...does anyone know of an RCA switcher (will only be using the audio inputs/outputs) that will keep signal quality high? One other option I had was to take the Xbox out of my room, but I would rather have it here...thanks for any advice!



Japanese brand Audio-Design makes hi-fi selectors.
Second choice is Luxman.

I am currently using a cheap Audio-Technica one, but planning to upgrade in a while.


----------

